# Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich hab mich ja schon vorgestellt. Nachdem ich nun heute nachmittag 100 Kg Sand gewaschen und reingeworfen habe um den Teichgrund zu erhöhen - bin ich erstmal ko. 
Die Uferzone bzw das Dochtproblem macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Unsere Böschung ist halt sehr hoch, der gesamte Untergrund ist locker - Nürnberger Sandboden halt . Ich möchte auf keinen Fall jetzt nen Haufen Kies und Steine zur Befestigung verwenden. Würden __ Bodendecker wie z.B ein blaues __ Immergrün, das Ganze halten? Am Rand läuft garantiert immer jemand drauf. Das sollte schon ein bischen was aushalten 
Hintern an der Wand haben wir Ufermatten mit Taschen angebracht - welche Pflanzen kommen denn da rein?

Grüße von Eva

Ups da sind ja 2 veraltete Bilder dabei


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Sorry, mal gucken ob ich jetzt die richtigen finde


----------



## TobiasOE (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Ich weiss zwar gerade keine Antwort, auf eure Fragen bzgl der Pflanzen, aber wo bekommt man denn so eine super Felsnachbildung her?


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo Tobias, wir haben sie´auf einer Gartenausstellung erstanden. Ich habe auch einen Prspekt dazu, da steht die Homepage www. universalrocksgermany.de - kannst ja mal schaun 

Gruß Eva


----------



## TobiasOE (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

danke ;-) darf man fragen, was das Teil gekostet hat?


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo Eva,

ich denke, um ein paar Steine zur Befestigung wirst Du nicht herum kommen. 

Wichtig ist, dass die Ufermatte keinen Kontakt zum Erdboden hat. 

__ Immergrün halte ich auch für ungeeignet. Durch seine Art zu wachsen wird es ständig Brücken schaffen und Dir das Teichwasser wegschlürfen. Aber vielleicht lassen sich sie Übergänge durch überhängende Pflanzen kaschieren. Es scheint nicht allzu sonnig bei Dir zu sein, oder täuscht das? Für schattige Ecken würden sich ein paar __ Farne und __ Hosta anbieten.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo 
Tobias - da muss ich nochmal meinen Liebsten fragen - ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ich mächtig schockiert war, als ich den Preis hörte:shock . Wahrscheinlich hab ich das dann gleich verdrängt..

Hallo Blumenelse,
es ist jedenfalls nicht vollsonnig, da davor noch ein alter Apfelbaum steht und die Garagenwand vom Nachbarn aber auch die viel zu hohe Thuja (die ist mir sowiso ein Dorn im Auge:evil )auch Schatten geben. Allerdings war es schon ca. 19.30 als ich die Fotos schoss. Was ist eigentlich __ Hosta?
Und welche Pflanzen können denn unterwasser in diese Matten von NG?

Gruß Eva


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Servus Eva


> Was ist eigentlich __ Hosta?


Hosta oder auch zu deutsch Funkie sind Pflanzen die sehr gut schattenverträglich sind aber auch mit Sonne zurecht kommen und auch blühen, auch duftend   .

Hier ein paar von meiner Sammlung (*Achtung Suchtgefahr !!!* es gibt sehr viele wunderschöne Sorten):
     

     

Mehr Informationen bekommst du in diesem Forum das sich nur mit Hosta`s (__ Funkien) beschäftigt.


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schön. 
Ich brauche langfristig auf jeden Fall einen größeren Garten, bei all den Ideen, die ich sammele. Neuer Punkt : __ Funkien.


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*



			
				ziemlicherneuling schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Pflanzen können denn unterwasser in diese Matten von NG?



Hi Eva,

die Frage verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Hast Du die Matten etwa auch auf dem Grund liegen? Nicht nötig. Lieber ein bisserle Sand.

Oder hast Du Taschen an den Seiten. Dann guckst Du in welcher Höhe und suchst Dir aus dem Sumpf- und Flachwassersortiment entsprechende Pflanzen aus. Die oberen Matten kannst Du einsäen oder warten, bis das von allein passiert. Je nach Umgebung kann das recht schnell passieren.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Die __ Funkien-Bilder sind wunderschön.  Können die auch mit trockenen sandigem Boden zurecht kommen?
Mit Matten meinte ich Böschungsmatten mit Taschen. Dann könnten da auch __ Gladiolen rein? Ich hab nämlich gestern zwei Sumpfgladiolen gekauft.
Nachdem die Flachwasserzone immer noch zu tief ist muss ich wohl so viel Pflanzen rund herum anbringen. 

Gruß Eva


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Servus Eva


> Können die auch mit trockenen sandigem Boden zurecht kommen?


Meine wachsen in normalen Gartenboden (steinig, lehmig, mit bisserl Humus dabei). Aber vielleicht gibt dir das Thema antworten  .
Ich würde es ausprobieren  , aber sehr trocken wollen die es nicht. Gießen, wie halt alles übrige im Garten auch.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Ich nochmal  

Zum Thema Sumpfgladiolen (Gladiolus palustris).

Bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Langer311 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> danke ;-) darf man fragen, was das Teil gekostet hat?


 Hallo Tobias,
die Teile kommen aus Australien und werden dort in Handarbeit hergestellt.
Der Preis kommt durch die Zusammensetzung. Es ist eingefärbter Sand zusammen mit Plastik vergossen. Diese Wände sind ewig haltbar und können sogar im Winter draußen bleiben.  gruß Jens.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder. Also für so eine Wand musst du leider mit einem 4-stelligen Betrag rechnen. Ich hab leider immer noch nicht gefragt, aber es war wohl zwischen 1000 und 2000 Euro. Ich kann mich noch an ein furchtbares Gefeilsche erinnern:smoki . Der Händler war ein Schwabe aber mein Liebster scheint da auch irgendwelche orientalische Gene dafür zu haben. Für den Transport mussten wir den Pferdeanhänger einer Freundin organisieren. War eigentlich ein schöner Spass, der Auflauf unserer Nachbarn - vor allem die Gesichter, als sie sahen was da wirklich in dem Anhänger zum Vorschein kam .
Ich schwanke noch zwischen __ Efeu und __ Wein für Nachbars-Garagenwand. Wein wäre doch schön und wächst auch recht schnell, oder?
Den Übergang Teichrand - Böschung werde ich mit Forexplatten befestigen. Und zwar einfach gerade mit dem Hammer einschlagen, dann kann ich die Böschung gemütlich mit __ Funkien und Farnen begrünen und vielleicht bekomme ich noch eine Wurzel oder einen alten Stamm dazu.:beeten 

Was meint ihr, was ist besser für die Garagenwand - Efeu oder Wein?

Gruß aus dem frischen Nürnberg
Eva


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

__ Efeu ist auch im Winter grün, __ Wein hat im Herbst ne tolle rote Färbung.. alles Geschmackssache. 

Wuzzel


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo Wuzzel,
ich tendiere zu __ Wein.. aber was wächst eigentlich schneller?

Eva


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

kommt sicher sehr auf den standort an ... hab hier __ efeu , der macht durchaus drei meter im Jahr an der hauswand und __ wein, der kommt gar nicht. 
Bei genügend Sonne ist vermutlich der Wein im Vorteil. 

Wolf


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo
fahr doch mehrgleisig

dieses und vielleicht noch nächstes Jahr einjährige Kletterer
gibt´s alle schon im "Sommerschlussverkauf"  

und gleichzeitig wilden __ Wein oder __ Efeu oder ....pflanzen. 
Nach 2 Jahren übernehmen die Mehrjährigen die Oberhand .

mit *wilden Wein* wird landläufig die Jungfernrebe (Parthenocissus) gemeint
mein Favorit wäre dann P. tricuspidata

   

für Deine Situation würde ich aber doch
eine großblättrige __ Pfeifenwinde nehmen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

die sieht uriger aus  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14
braucht aber eine Rankhilfe 

(einfach ein paar Bambusstäbe oder Drähte )

schöne Woche

http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles...nk/Kletter-Fassadenpflanzen/Pfeifenwinde.html


----------



## fröschle318 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo Christine,
Du hast Eva geschrieben dass sie die Matten einsäen kann. Was kann man da einsäen?
Ich kenne das nicht.
Ob ich jetzt im richtigen Teil die Frage gestellt habe weiss ich leider auch nicht....
Bin noch ein Neuling hier.
Liebe Grüße Anita


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo, tja sonnig ist es gerade nicht da hinten an der Garagenmauer... .
Ich werd mir mal Karstens Links genauer zu Gemüte führen. Übrigends  
Karsten - deine Bilder sind einfach zum Niederkniehen... . Hast du denn jetzt schon ein neues Projekt in Aussicht?
Ich habe übrigends auch solange gewartet bis meine Supergören aus dem Gröbsten raus waren. Mittlerweile steht auch Nr 2 kurz vorm Seepferdchen. Aber ich habe Freundinnen mit jüngeren Kindern und eins wird wohl bald geboren - da kommt man schon ins Nachdenken.

Eva


----------



## glasklar (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*



			
				ziemlicherneuling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Was meint ihr, was ist besser für die Garagenwand - __ Efeu oder __ Wein?
> 
> ...



hallo eva

ich würde weder efeu noch wein nehmen! wuchert beides viel zu sehr
ich würde dir zum beispiel __ geißblatt (sir henry)ist __ immergrün blüht  und duftet oder ein anderres immergrünes geißblatt empfehlen oder passionsfrucht sehr schöne blüten


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hi Eva,



> Können die auch mit trockenen sandigem Boden zurecht kommen?



Jepp, wir haben hier bei uns auch sehr Sandigen trockenen Boden. Und schon viele Jahrzehnte Hostien (oder Hostia)  in Garten.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Mir fällt gerad noch ne __ Kiwi ein ... die würde mit den großen Blättern und dem Wuchs natuerlich irgendwie das Dschungelfeeling noch verstärken... aber nur im Sommer guen und ich find wenn man in der Nähe ist dann riechen die Blätter nich so doll. 

Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo,
Karsten's Idee mit Pfeienwinde find ich gut. An schattenverträglichen Kletterern gibt es noch Wisteria (__ Blauregen - wenn der blühen soll, macht er richtig Arbeit mit Schneiden) und Kletterhortensie (sieht auch klasse aus, und braucht nicht soviel Schnitt). Bei all diesen Pflanzen würde ich eine Grenze ziehen zu Pflanzen, die Selbstklimmer sind, und Wurzeln ins Mauerwerk setzen, und solchen Pflanzen, die nur die Wand hochwachsen. Erstere mag ich persönlich nicht. Da hat man ein Haus, kämpft gegen Bodenfeuchte und für ein dichtes Dach, und lässt dann über solche Pflanzen die Feuchte ins Mauerwerk ...  (wie gesagt, meine persönliche Meinung).
Von den pflegearmen Kletterern bleibt eigentlich nur Lonicera (__ Geißblatt), wilder __ Wein (oder Knöterich - da gibt es einige Arten) übrig. Lonicera wächst nicht immer so, wie es man gerne hätte. __ Pfeifenwinde ist eine herrliche Alternative, die man zu allen Unzeiten stutzen kann (eigentlich kein Kletterer). Die bleibt sogar grün, so lange es keinen richtigen Frost gibt. Allerdings braucht man eine Wurzelsperre, damit sich das Gestrüpp nicht den ganzen Garten erobert (ein Beet und Umgraben mit Spaten tut's auch).


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge, ich werde jetzt mal gründlich drüber nachdenken . 
Die Wand ist ja übrigends nur ne unverputzte Garagenwand, also da mus man keine Skrupel haben wegen der möglichen Nässe oder Schaden am Untergrund. Ich habe an meiner Garage übrigends beides also __ Efeu und __ Wein und der Efeu ist so stark, dass er jedes Jahr das Dach der Garage hochhebt. Aber mehrere Vögel haben da ihre Nester drin.. Der Wein ist halt echt schön, schmeist aber die Blätter im Herbst ab.. __ Blauregen hab ich auch, der blüht eigentlich jedes Jahr zuverlässig, obwohl ich jedes Jahr vergesse, ihn rechtzeitig zurückzuschneiden aber er braucht halt länger. Einen Knöterich habe ich auch mal wegen eines neuen Schuppens angepflanzt, das kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen, denn mittlerweile hat er schon den Schuppen, eine Tanne, eine Pflaume und einen __ Flieder übernommen und ich schaffe es nicht mehr alleine, den in Zaum zu halten . 
Ich frage mich auch, wie´s mit ner Waldrebe wäre, hab aber mit meiner bisher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da sie jedes Jahr wundervoll blühend loslegt und dann nach ca 4 Wochen alle Blüten abwirft .
Die anderen Vorschläge werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Antworten
Achja Wuzzel, ich finde auch dass Kiwis stinken aber unser Kater liebt ihn - der schmust andauernd mit ihm und Kuckt dann ganz verzückt 

Gruß Eva


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

hallo alle

__ efeu würde ich aus erfahrung nicht empfehlen:
es wuchert unkontrolliert, wurzelt alle 20 cm irgendwo neu und man wird dem irgendwann nicht mehr *herr* bzw *dame*
__ blauregen habe ich an der pergola. wuchert ebenfalls und wächst in jede spalte ein, die sich bietet, umwuchert und verholzt .macht richtig arbeit  es in schach zu halten.hier ein pic vom frühjahr.
 

was ich sehr schön finde ist clematis und auch kletterhortensie.
hier meine kletterhortensie , in die sich eine kletterrose  gemogelt hat.

     

gruß ulla


----------



## glasklar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichuferproblem und welche Pflanzen in die Taschen?*

nallo ulla

deine bilder kletterhortensie mit kletterrose finde ich sehr schön
ich habe jasmintrompete -clematis -kletterhortensie-passionsfrucht und __ geißblatt zusammen an einem rankgitter


----------

